# Mailing cost



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the cheapest and best way to send soap? Is there a packaging material that you can buy at the USPS that you can send soap for "so" much? I make the round bars.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Regional rate boxes from USPS. Watch your weight limits- but they are great! I have sent soap and received soap- some people wrap them with tissue paper... others just put em in the box with their ind. wrapping (cigar band or shrink wrap most of the time). Not sure it makes a difference.

http://www.usps.com/shipping/regionalratebox.htm


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I also use the regional rate boxes now.. used to use flat rate.. Regional is cheaper and I just put the soap in it and stuff with newspapers... 5.00 for the Regional A box... and you can get a few bars of soap in it.. 
Barb


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm loving the regioanl rate boxes, too. Also, I just got some of the new padded $4.95 FR envelopes & I think I can get 7 bars in it without smushing them. If you have to ship out of your region they might be a good way to go.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto what everyone else said!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I got took! $6.72 was what it cost to send 4 bars in a padded envelope supplied by the Post Office. It was sent to a contact about 2 hours away. My rinky-dink post office were out of the regional boxes.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Tim Pruitt said:


> Well I got took! $6.72 was what it cost to send 4 bars in a padded envelope supplied by the Post Office. It was sent to a contact about 2 hours away. My rinky-dink post office were out of the regional boxes.


I don't think you can get regional rate boxes from the local po. You can order them online for free though- that way they'll be handy the next time.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, regional rate boxes you can only get online. Flat rate is from the post office. 

Tim: You were had! Even the small flat rate box is only $5.20 to anywhere in the US.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

And order the boxes way before you need them. It took several weeks for mine to arrive but I can ship up to 20# for $5.82 in a B box and you can't beat that.

I have a business account set up through usps.com and I only do postage online. There is also a little discount for printing your own online postage.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tim just go to usps.com and get an account. You get a discount on all your shipping by doing it yourself and printing out your labels. Plus it gives you a part of the label you can keep for your records, and delivery conformation is free. Just order all the boxes, there are 4 flat rate boxes...just see how many of your soaps fit in each of the boxes and base your discounts for multiple purchases on how many fits in the box. 4 of my soaps fit in the small flat rate box which is less than $5 to ship on the site....36 of my bars fit in the medium and 50 in the large. So I give discounts on these 3 amounts. I round shipping off to the next highest dollar to pay for tape and the label, and the best is that you stick it in your mail box, no more going to the post office.

I won't send in envelopes, your soap will get smashed or damaged that way then your having to resend or give refunds! Vicki


----------

